

Setup Ruby on Rails on Mac OS X 10.11 El Capitan - daviducolo
https://gorails.com/setup/osx/10.11-el-ca…

======
daviducolo
there is URL typo. The correct URL si [https://gorails.com/setup/osx/10.11-el-
capitan](https://gorails.com/setup/osx/10.11-el-capitan)

